# Ruby Horsethief Map with Mileage



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I am not sure where the map is any more, but I recall that black rocks 1 is at mile 16.1, and the Westwater ranger station is at mile 25, so it is around a 9 mile day to get from black rocks to the take out. Hope that helps.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Jiggyjay (Dec 29, 2016)

https://www.recreation.gov/wildernessAreaDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=74466


It's not a map but if u go through campsite it will tell you how far each one is..


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I adapted and made these from other maps. 

Loma to Cisco Google Map

Ruby Horsethief Google Map


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

I think that the Ruby Horsethief section is on the Belknap's Canyonlands river guide

https://www.amazon.com/Belknaps-Wat...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3HSQCN7Z13KCPEHSKHRM


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

https://www.recreation.gov/nrso/co/r466/R466.pdf


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a google earth KML file that shows the campsites. It does not have river miles on it, but may be useful. Send me a PM and I will get it to you.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

check out rivermaps. they have a combined Colorado / green river canyonlands map that shows ruby horsethief run


----------



## tetondan (Jun 1, 2017)

Eagle Mapper said:


> I have a google earth KML file that shows the campsites. It does not have river miles on it, but may be useful. Send me a PM and I will get it to you.



FYI you can right click(or cmd click on Mac) and select "measure distance" on google maps. And then just click two points and it will give you a distance between them.


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the help.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

tetondan said:


> FYI you can right click(or cmd click on Mac) and select "measure distance" on google maps. And then just click two points and it will give you a distance between them.


Or keep clicking( on a Mac) with the command button pushed and you can mileage on multipoint not straight line.


----------



## Anatomica (Aug 8, 2021)

After a lot of searching, I found this map buried in cyberspace, produced by a private website promoting tourism in the Grand Valley: https://relocategv.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/MCNCA-Colorado-River-Campsites-2017.pdf


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

Anatomica said:


> After a lot of searching, I found this map buried in cyberspace, produced by a private website promoting tourism in the Grand Valley: https://relocategv.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/MCNCA-Colorado-River-Campsites-2017.pdf


nice find, thanks for sharing


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had that version laminated at Kinkos or wherever. It's nice to throw on a cooler/drybox and use as a quick reference.


----------

